# UK Spouse Visa Payslip Question



## paul5335 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hello everyone.

I am applying for a UK spouse visa and have a question in regards to the payslips that need to be supplied.

My employer has always issued payslips in a PDF format via email, however the requirement for the payslips is that they are original formal payslips. 

I have spoken to my employer and they said they will try and print them out via the machine designed for making payslips, however I am concerned that the home office may see this as a copy. 

Has anybody been in this situation when applying for a visa? What do people usually do if they lose their original pay slips?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

You could either ask your company to stamp and sign each one or write a letter to state that they are genuine payslips..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Some people with PDF payslips printed out have been approved, but the safest thing to do is to ask your employer to write a letter authenticating your payslips as genuine. All they need to say is something like 'I hereby confirm that payslips issued to paul5335 dated ..... are true and authentic.'


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Hertsfem said:


> You could either ask your company to stamp and sign each one or write a letter to state that they are genuine payslips..


Stamping is for bank statement only. For payslips you need a letter from employer.


> 3.3.7. Payslips must be original formal payslips issued by the employer and showing the employer's name, or be accompanied by a letter from the employer, on their headed paper and signed by a senior official confirming they are authentic.


FM1.7


----------



## paul5335 (Jan 31, 2014)

Excellent thank you everyone. Reassuring and helpful as always.


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

paul5335 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I am applying for a UK spouse visa and have a question in regards to the payslips that need to be supplied.
> 
> ...


get it stamped by your HR certifying that it is a true copy of the original. I got mine printer on their letter headed paper on colour and got them to stamp it too.


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Stamping is for bank statement only. For payslips you need a letter from employer.
> 
> 
> FM1.7


Joppa,

on my employment letter they have written "we can confirm that the last 6 months payslips and P60 have been provided to zee09".

They are printed on their letter headed paper.

is that ok?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It should be more specific, that the payslips (with dates) they can confirm as authentic.


----------

